# The Incredible Hercules Thread



## andrewmoquin (Jul 21, 2009)

#112 will be called Incredible Herc with the name permanently changing to Incredible Hercules in #113,an ongoing series written by Fred Van Lente and Greg Pak,drawn by Khoi Pham

Fred Van Lente talks about the series for the first time here:
http://www.newsarama.com/marvelnew/Hulk/WWH/05/Herc.jpg

highlights:
-possible reunion with Thor coming up
-lots of Greek Gods showing up like the Asgardians are showing up in Thor
-Namora,now part of another team,will appear
-Herc's MU continuity and Greek Myth history will be used alot
-Hulk characters will show up

This baby is staying on the pull list.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 21, 2009)

Are we supposed to be excited?


----------



## Azbulldog (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't get it...


----------



## Kommodore (Jul 21, 2009)

Ur link is broked...

EDIT: lawl copypasta


----------



## Asswings (Jul 21, 2009)

FUCK YEAH KHOI PHAM.

Ahem.

Interesting that they're changing the name to be longer.


And goddammit, I'm the only other one here that knows what a pull list is, I bet. :C

I should dig out those comics, I haven't done more than skim through them, though there's a bunch in the garage. They're good? I just paid attention to the artist.


----------



## ClosetMonster (Jul 21, 2009)

Nope, I'm quite aware of what a pull list is.  

...and no, it's not a list of things to jerk off to.

Not sure why this is of interest on a furry art forum though.  Are there characters of interest to this fandom?

I used to collect and follow Hercules a looong time ago, back when he was part of The Champions.  Kinda lost track of him since then.


----------



## TheBiggestIdiotEver (Jul 23, 2009)

I never payed much attention to Herc before. But if Greg Pak is writing it I'm definitely gonna check it out!



> Are there characters of interest to this fandom?


Only if Squirrel Girl makes a guest appearance. Which she totally should because she kicks ass.


----------



## ClosetMonster (Jul 24, 2009)

Lol  I almost forgot about Squirrel Girl.  She was pretty cool


----------



## Takun (Jul 24, 2009)

wat


----------

